# Sufficient light?



## Worshiper (22 Apr 2015)

Hullo UKAPS gurus,

I recently purchased the marina premium 54. The light that came with the hood is a T8 Sun-glo 15w.

I have pressurised co2(lime green on drop checker)
Dose EI.
Root tabs

Is this light enough for growing 
-Pogostemon H.
-HC cuba

Many thanks all. Appreciate the help on advance


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2015)

No I doubt it very much...even with CO2 flow and distribution maxed out. I think you're gona need at least 2x15 watt HO T5s
Dimable LEDs are perhaps your best bet these days tho'. But there are loads of LED options and even 1 or 2 under the hood that fit T8 bayonets, for instance http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/classica-led-lamp/


----------



## Worshiper (22 Apr 2015)

Thanx Troi.. the only thing is that the aquarium has a hood so no scope to add more bulbs.. is there a way to replace the existing bulb with one of a higher spec?
Also I am working on a tight budget so I think I am limited for choices .
Any suggestions?


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2015)

Yep, follow the link above...to quote...
'The LED technology significantly reduces energy consumption to one third of the fluorescent equivalent, light output is an average 70% more, giving an overall 5x efficiency improvement.'
There are other versions on the market, I'm sure you'll find one to fit the existing T8 fixture if you look around.
They should provide plenty of light to grow most plants well, although HC cuba may prove a bit more demanding.
The only thing to do is suck it and see...although someone may have another solution I haven't thought of...


----------



## Worshiper (22 Apr 2015)

Thanx Troi! thats really helpful. I'll give that a go..


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2015)

Here's another example http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item8e1b427bcb maybe a little expensive tho'...but I'm sure you get the idea.


----------



## Worshiper (22 Apr 2015)

Yeah. just having a look in the arcadia site for it


----------



## Rahms (22 Apr 2015)

I doubt you'd get anywhere with cuba, but pogo helferi is quite happy in lower light.  It may not be as compact as you'd like, and it won't grow fast, but it's definitely possible.  I've had it in a tank the exact same size without CO2!

Is there a reason for you to have a hood? If not, this is a complete unit which will give you high light, and its only £65.
http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...5-fish-tank-lights-two-tubes-black-or-silver/

If you need the hood you can always upgrade the ballast to T5 I think, but I've never done that so not the one to give advice on it!


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Apr 2015)

You might be surprised at Cuba my mate grew it in a similar sized aquarium under a single t8. It is possible but you won't get the nice tight compact hc carpet that you're probably after.


----------



## EnderUK (23 Apr 2015)

Maybe start with easier plants then HC? maybe mote carlo? If you don't have an stock and you don't mind waiting then the dry start method can work with various easier carpet plants. Or you can use a propergator to get an unlimited suppy of the plants you want to carpet with if you screw up as many attempts as I do.


----------



## Worshiper (23 Apr 2015)

Troi said:


> No I doubt it very much...even with CO2 flow and distribution maxed out. I think you're gona need at least 2x15 watt HO T5s
> Dimable LEDs are perhaps your best bet these days tho'. But there are loads of LED options and even 1 or 2 under the hood that fit T8 bayonets, for instance http://www.arcadia-aquatic.com/classica-led-lamp/



I checked with Arcadia, their bulbs wont fit my light fixture as the smallest one they have got is 600mm and my light fixture is 460mm.

Sorry to trouble you guys again but do you think this one will be a high light option??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Superfish...ick-Size-/151223904295?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## ian_m (23 Apr 2015)

Worshiper said:


> but do you think this one will be a high light option??


No.

It quotes on the box it is a T8 replacement, so I guess light output will be similar.

Assuming they are not too wonderful LED's (ie not Cree, Osram etc) at that price, say 50 lumens per Watt, for 7 Watt -> 350 Lumens.

Arcadia quote 350 lumens for their 15 Watt T8 tube.

So looks like at a first pass this is equivalent lumens to a T8 tube (but at half the power consumption).


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Apr 2015)

Troi said:


> Here's another example http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item8e1b427bcb maybe a little expensive tho'...but I'm sure you get the idea.


Try the additional link I posted yesterday. It's a bit pricey but should do the job well, and I think you can add a controller too if you want. It's sold by All Pond Solutions. However, it might be more cost effective to forget about the lid and just go with a luminaire instead.


----------



## Worshiper (23 Apr 2015)

thanks Ian, Troi.. thats been helpful.

Troi: agree with you on the getting rid of the lid. that looks like the best option actually. I have been researching a lot and the one from all pond solutions looks like the way to go for now(budget constraints and all)

Many thanks for the suggestions guys! Appreciate the help! You guys are fab!!!


----------



## Worshiper (25 Apr 2015)

Troi said:


> Here's another example http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item8e1b427bcb maybe a little expensive tho'...but I'm sure you get the idea.



Thanks all for the advice. I decided to go in for this one that Troi suggested (Aquatlantis Easy LED).
Will this light be considered medium light or high light(the advert says its equal to 2 T5s). not sure if anyone has checked the par ratings or has anyone used this one before that can give me some reviews??

Will try E tenellus (parvulus) as i wont be able to carpet HC cuba. Open to suggestions guys, I am obviously not knowledgeable about this. . Just learning from all you guys.


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2015)

If it's equal to 2 T5s then it'll provide enough light to grow almost any plant you want to, including carpet plants. It's available on Amazon as well (so is the controller) and, apart from being a bit cheaper than eBay, there are a couple of very brief reviews http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00FKWT5...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0D1VKK8FAQJ9QF8RM4TT


----------



## Worshiper (25 Apr 2015)

Thanx Troi! I am really grateful for your help. Much appreciated!


----------

